# My Trip From Dammam KSA To Doha Qatar



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello dear SSC forumers i hop you guys are doing fine today i bring you my trip from Dammam Saudi Arabia to Doha Qatar by car i actually went on a plane and got back by a car :nuts: first ill start with a map showing the road from Dammam to Doha 










i want also to say some of the pictures quality is bad because i took them with my phone ill start my pictures directly to Doha i hope you enjoy them oh i forget the trip took 4 hours by car from Doha to Dammam :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

This is Barwa Financial District in Dafnah Area 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al Jasimya Tower 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Now this is Souq Waqif an old traditional bazaar built by old materials its very famous located in Old Doha 

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/imag0278f.jpg/]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Doha Skyline 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

I love this tower a true master piece

Dafnah Area Towers



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the pictures, what made you make this trip ?


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Alrayyan said:


> I love the pictures, what made you make this trip ?


Hey Alrayyan glad that you liked it  i have plenty of reasons to visit the beautiful state of Qatar first i have a one week vacation and i have nothing to do so i told my parents to visit some place my intention first was to visit Qatar since the last time i visited was in 2009 anyway so my parents said what about we go to Qatar its very close since i live in Dammam its 30 minutes by plane to Doha and and about 4 hours by car so that give us a reason also to visit Qatar we went by Qatar Airways and got back by car with my uncle who livs there and also wants to visit us  i really liked Qatar though the prices are a bit high :lol:


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Great Pictures........I hoped you could attache road side photgraphy from Dammam to Doha.......How is Doha......is it like Dubai.......attache some Dammam pics also.....


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

firoz bharmal said:


> Great Pictures........I hoped you could attache road side photgraphy from Dammam to Doha.......How is Doha......is it like Dubai.......attache some Dammam pics also.....


Hey firoz i didn't take pics of Dammam only Doha but i took pics of the road ill upload them tomorrow or later the uploading is slow Doha is fabulous charming city its so true what i also like about Doha unlike Dubai they care about the green areas in the city every round about i saw was filled with colorful flowers you can see up one of the photos


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Also feel free to ask questions about Doha like hotels malls touristic sites museums restaurants


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; thanks for sharing them


----------



## the ro0ok (Jan 2, 2011)

Really nice photos, they aren't bad as u say. 
Might I know how is Doha compared to Dubai ?


----------



## London_Lover (Mar 23, 2012)

the ro0ok said:


> Really nice photos, they aren't bad as u say.
> Might I know how is Doha compared to Dubai ?


Doha's very different from Dubai, more closed mind, no shopping malls, or almost not good ones, and the city is quite boring, just .. some nice places around "The pearl" and Doha Downtown, like the W hotel.. hno:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

London_Lover said:


> Doha's very different from Dubai, more closed mind, no shopping malls, or almost not good ones, and the city is quite boring, just .. some nice places around "The pearl" and Doha Downtown, like the W hotel.. hno:


Huh???!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts: I think Doha and Dubai are equal no shopping mall seriously ??? :nuts::nuts::lol: close minded ??? how ??? please dont spread wrong ideas


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

the ro0ok said:


> Really nice photos, they aren't bad as u say.
> Might I know how is Doha compared to Dubai ?


Thanks hmm Doha is very unique just like Dubai Dubai of course have more Skyscrapers then Doha but Doha is nice


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos; thanks for sharing them


Thanks Doha is gorgeous :banana::banana:


----------



## London_Lover (Mar 23, 2012)

lady gaga said:


> Thanks Doha is gorgeous :banana::banana:


City Centre Mall and Lagoona Mall are not very nice shopping malls in my opinion, Doha for me is like.. Abu Dhabi or a bit less, but I know Qatar is a developing country so in few years we will see more things  Anyhow, thanks to share your pics, really nice ones. :hug:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey ill upload more tomorrow


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

London_Lover said:


> City Centre Mall and Lagoona Mall are not very nice shopping malls in my opinion, Doha for me is like.. Abu Dhabi or a bit less, but I know Qatar is a developing country so in few years we will see more things  Anyhow, thanks to share your pics, really nice ones. :hug:


There is the Villagio mall the biggest mall in Doha located in the Aspire Zone a little far from Doha and since when Abu Dhabi is in mess :nuts: and Yeah Qatar is developing sooooo fast due to 2022 World cup bid Doha will change totally! thanks btw glad you liked my pics


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Thanks lady gaga
hope u enjoyed ur time in Doha


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

love-qatar said:


> Thanks lady gaga
> hope u enjoyed ur time in Doha


Your welcome i enjoyed a lot but the hotels was a pin in the ass as we searched for every single hotel in Doha and was fully booked of course not everyone but i stayed in a very nice hotel very luxury called Fraser suites hotel but it was damn expensive but we had too because it was the only free hotel we fined 










that was luxury


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey great thread! 
Doha may not be as cool as Dubai, but for those interested in construction and development, its a great place to be and wonder about the great and marvelous projects happening about that will someday bring Qatar what it deserves.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Now this road photos for Doha 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i dont know what is this huge project maybe someone could tell us what is it but its huge!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And now some nice buildings ( usually banks and ministries ) love all the buildings designs 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

QNB building i dont know whether this is the HQ because i saw a lot of big QNB buildings i saw also a tower in Dafnah area 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ministry of interiors 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i like these towers love the design also this what i call hotels street that is where Fraser Suites hotel was also there was Retaj hotel and others too



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

QatPhils said:


> Hey great thread!
> Doha may not be as cool as Dubai, but for those interested in construction and development, its a great place to be and wonder about the great and marvelous projects happening about that will someday bring Qatar what it deserves.


Qatar is changed a lot then my last visit there in 2009 Doha deserves it :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Tomorrow ill upload the museum photos stay tuned!!


----------



## Khadar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great pictures Gaga, thanks for sharing.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Again Great coverage.....street sceans are lucrative...keep it up....


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Khadar said:


> Great pictures Gaga, thanks for sharing.


Thank you very much Khadar


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

firoz bharmal said:


> Again Great coverage.....street sceans are lucrative...keep it up....


Thank you Firoz more in the way stay tuned!!! :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Now these are one of my most interesting photos to me 

*Ladies and Gentlemen welcome to the Islamic Art Museum its a museum floating on water it have a great architectural design The Museum of the Islamic Arts, Qatar, is an imposing building set on an artificial building of Doha's Corniche. The building, which opened to the public in December 2008, showcases a selection of Islamic artifacts, many of which are both ancient and historically significant.

The building is designed by Chinese American architect Leoh Min Pei (more commonly known as I. M. Pei,) designer of the Louvre in Pyramid and one of the most celebrated architects in the world today.Pei, who at 90 years old had to be lured out of retirement to undertake the work, then travelled across much of the Islamic world studying its architecture, and in designing the Museum.*​





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ill be talking about this museum for hours and still dont give it the credit it deserve it truly a architectural masterpiece :cheers: also what i like about this museum its floating in the water as you can see from the photos above btw the museum was full westerns from all over there was African American Europeans i also met French couples who was fascinated by the Islamic heritage and stuff


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Where is everyone ?


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Inside the Islamic Art Museum very luxury from the inside i love it



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A nice cafeteria inside the museum faces the sea



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The ceiling niiiiiiice!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont see people having fun.

Have you seen the London thread in the Oasis with many diverse people having a great time together plus many other interesting social activities? I dont see that with Doha.

It's the reason I was saying the city looks boring.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

xJamaax said:


> I dont see people having fun.
> 
> Have you seen the London thread in the Oasis with many diverse people having a great time together plus many other interesting social activities? I dont see that with Doha.
> 
> It's the reason I was saying the city looks boring.


Well there is people having fun its i just didn't capture a photo for people if you want to see people from all around the world having fun in Doha simply Google it its just this thread for photos i took believe i myself was hanging around with African Asian and European together in the Villiagio Mall you dont believe me do you ?? well ask anyone here or out about Qatar ad is people from all over the world are having a great time :nuts:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Jamaa check this link this a club in Doha you can clearly see people having fun 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6863325666/


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

lady gaga said:


> Well there is people having fun its* i just didn't capture a photo for people if you want to see people from all around the world having fun in Doha* simply Google it its just this thread for photos i took believe i myself was hanging around with African Asian and European together in the Villiagio Mall you dont believe me do you ?? well ask anyone here or out about Qatar ad is people from all over the world are having a great time :nuts:


Ok, I saw the photo.

It looked boring based on the photos you took. I will google out more about Doha and visit SSC Qatar to find out.:cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

xJamaax said:


> Ok, I saw the photo.
> 
> It looked boring based on the photos you took. I will google out more about Doha and visit SSC Qatar to find out.:cheers:


:lol::lol::lol: ok........but Qatar isnt boring its almost exciting as Dubai :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

xJamaax said:


> Ok, I saw the photo.
> 
> *It looked boring based on the photos you took.* I will google out more about Doha and visit SSC Qatar to find out.:cheers:


Do you mean my photos are boring  ? thanks a lot


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the support and Firoz i dont have pics for Dammam lol


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Doha is beautiful. Please post some photos of the fountains there.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys I want to say an anouncment the pics I have for Doha was in my phone and yesterday I accedentlyy deleted some of them and and the rests are for the islamic art museum and the same towers posted up there so I'm terribly sorry to say I don't have more pics right now but next time.when I go to Doha ill post all of the pics here


----------



## gmoney (Sep 16, 2011)

i like, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

gmoney said:


> i like, thanks for sharing!


Thank you! for liking


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

lady gaga said:


> Thanks guys for the support and Firoz i dont have pics for Dammam lol


But Your ID shows u live in Dammam and Khartum.....any way there may be restriction as its KSA so ......photo shoot not allowed?.....


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Dude no we are not in North Korea It's allowed I just don't take photos.of.my own city I live in Dammam but in some places if you want to take a photo be sure there is no Saudi woman that's the only restriction


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Hmmmm.....OK......


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait guys I jist found out that there are some photos I saved in my computer I'll try too look for the rest to post them all once


----------

